
Flipboard's Approach to Automatic Summarization - tomkwok
http://engineering.flipboard.com/2014/10/summarization/
======
krat0sprakhar
For those of you interested in learning more, do sign-up for the Mining
Massive DataSets[0] course on Coursera. It started last week and we covered
the exact same concepts i.e. PageRank, Jaccard Similarity etc. talked about in
this blogpost all taught by Stanford's esteemed faculty - Anand Rajaraman,
Jure Leskovic & Jeff Ullman.

[0] -
[https://www.coursera.org/course/mmds](https://www.coursera.org/course/mmds)

------
yonatano
Ha, I wrote this. Thanks for posting :)

